# Just purchased iLife 09.



## Silver Back (May 30, 2005)

How many computers can I install it on?

Thanks


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Single User license = one computer
Family license = five computers
Don't care about license agreements = as many computers you want :-(


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Silver Back said:


> How many computers can I install it on?
> 
> Thanks


How many computers would you _like_ to install it on?


----------



## broken_g3 (Jun 27, 2008)

If you follow the license agreement, chances are you are only able to install it on one computer. But Apple will not try to void the key until it is installed on like 2,000 computers, so if you wanted to you could go right ahead and install it on as many computers as you want.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

broken_g3 said:


> If you follow the license agreement, chances are you are only able to install it on one computer. But Apple will not try to void the key until it is installed on like 2,000 computers, so if you wanted to you could go right ahead and install it on as many computers as you want.


iLife has never had a serial number. It is a violation of the software license to install it on more computers than specified on the packaging.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

And $129 for five copies compared to $99 for one copy is quite a bargain, in my opinion.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Imho ....*



fjnmusic said:


> And $129 for five copies compared to $99 for one copy is quite a bargain, in my opinion.


All software SHOULD be licenced for at least two computers.
Several do this already.
One's desktop and one's laptop and or mobile solution.

(Tis a bit like having two vehicles .... why not licence/insure the driver, let him/her move tags between vehicles !)

Then again there should be less corruption and violence in the world ~~ YAH YAH YAH!


----------



## broken_g3 (Jun 27, 2008)

John Clay said:


> iLife has never had a serial number.


Oops. Must have been iWork I was thinking of.


----------



## Chris L. Mason (Jun 13, 2003)

broken_g3 said:


> Oops. Must have been iWork I was thinking of.


Actually, as of iWork 09, the retail version no longer has a serial number. (The trial version does require one though.)


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I just wanted to second fjnmusic's post.

a. iLife is an INCREDIBLY good deal for what you get.
b. Apple has generously made the multi-license "Family Pack" INSANELY affordable (less than the cost of two copies!)
c. If people ABUSE this generosity, Apple will be forced to resort to the more onerous methods of license enforcement.

Conclusion: if you need to install this on more than one computer, please buy the Family Pack. It's inexpensive, it's legal, you have "spare" licenses for other family members, and most importantly it sends a positive message to Apple *AND* strikes a blow against Microsoft's "everyone's a thief" mentality/practices.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

imobile said:


> All software SHOULD be licenced for at least two computers.
> Several do this already.
> One's desktop and one's laptop and or mobile solution.


i agree with this, and i don't have a problem with it at all as long as the computers aren't shared between many users, since it's still a single user license.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

chas_m said:


> It's inexpensive, it's legal, you have "spare" licenses for other family members...


As long as they're in the same household, don't forget.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Apple has enough money. I bought an overly priced computer from them to use their OS. 

Do what you want with what you OWN!


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Thanks...*



i-rui said:


> i agree with this, and i don't have a problem with it at all as long as the computers aren't shared between many users, since it's still a single user license.


Ahhh.... great minds think .......

I can do that with Matt Geiger's excellent Earthbrowser.
And the superb GPSNavX too!
And the encrypted Canadian charts from NDI I use on my iBook for navigation! One copy on my iBook ( and second copy on my new MBP rather than my iMac as do not take the 24" iMac out on the water! 
I'd need a bigger boat!)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

When one has a laptop and a desktop, you obviously don't use them both at the same time, thus any software should be usable for the same owner on two machines to be realistic.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> Apple has enough money. I bought an overly priced computer from them to use their OS.


 If the Apple computer was "overly priced ", then why did you buy it? Why didn't you buy a different one, a "properly priced" computer?
Why pay too much for a computer? 



Adrian. said:


> Do what you want with what you OWN!


That's right, you "OWN" that software! Make copies and give it away to everyone you feel like! [/facetiousness]

Maybe people aren't old enough to remember, and it feels like only a few years ago, but this is software that to me is worth tens of thousands, if not hundreds of thousands of dollars. 

At $129, the Apple family price of this software is pretty much free, and you can install it on five computers. 
Not long ago, the tens (_hundreds_ if you go back a little longer) of thousands of dollars would get you _one_ editing station, and you'd have to spend the entire amount again to get a second editing station.

If you think that's hyperbole, then you never edited video before NLE, or don't remember just a few years ago when website creation options were only Dreamweaver or hand code, or before GarageBand, when music recording was only ...
... well, you get the picture.

Instead of begrudging Apple's paltry software prices, I am grateful for the products Apple develops with the consumer/user in mind, ahead of the engineers and marketing department.
I'll happily continue to cash in bottles, work an extra shift, and skip coffees to pay full price when there's a new version of Apple software.


----------



## Griz (Apr 2, 2008)

A long time ago, with PCs anyway, at a professional level this question came up.

We were told by our legal dept. at the time that it wasn't a question of how many computers we installed it on, but rather, how many instances were "booted, or running" at one time.

I don't know if that still holds water, but I'll tell you this.

I have an iMac, my wife has a MacBook. If I buy iLife, or iWork, or any other piece of software that will get used, it's going on both, every time!

Why?

Because I use the freakin MB quite often when I need a laptop and my wife isn't using it. I'm not messing around with twice the price because some software company wants to split hairs! There is the intent of the law, and the letter of it. We can play musical rooms at home, or ignore the idiocy.

If I have to start worrying about which computer has what software installed...well I'm moving to the wilderness where there's no AC power!


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Interesting observation, Griz.
Okay, so I'm thinking of taking the plunge. I have iMovie06, etc. I have received approval from the Accounting Supervisor (wife!).
I'm wondering if I should wait to get iLife09 for any reason? Snow Leopard? Any glitches, fixes?
Also, what happens to my current projects on iMovie06 and Garageband? Do they get assimilated (like the Borg)? Or updated? Or do the versions stay separate? Does that add a bunch of memory/space to my hard drive?
I always get my questions answered here - even the dumb ones. Thanks.


----------

